

Future of the web - Single CDN network? - iSloth
http://pingbin.com/2012/06/future-web-single-on-net-cdn/

======
iSloth
Short version, we now have 3 CDN networks that are on-net within ISP networks
(Google, Akamai and Netflix).

Should we not fix this before it get's out of hand???

